# Her staples came out!



## dolly'sgrandma (Nov 8, 2005)

Oh no, more problems with Dolly's spay. 

Today (four days after surgery) we were leaving to go to my mother-in-law's for Mother's Day. We didn't want to crate Dolly so we took her...and in the car we looked and saw that she had lost all but three of her staples! In about an hour, I guess, because I had checked her earlier. 

She had been SO active. We couldn't keep her quiet...she was totally hyper. I think maybe it was a reaction to being doped up earlier. Anyway, I think she lost them jumping on the couch in excitement before we left (she knew we were leaving). 

I called my vet who laughed and said not to freak out...that it's sort of normal and to get butterfly bandages and liquid bandaids. If I bring her in, all the vet will do is glue it shut. She said at this stage in the healing she didn't want to go in and stitch it.

Dolly isn't bothered by it, but WE are. I think she is going to have a huge scar. She still won't quiet down...but we are taking turns holding her and keeping her from jumping/playing with the dogs. It's going to be a long 10 days till she is completely healed.

That little dog is giving me grey hairs right and left.


----------



## Sariss (Jan 22, 2006)

Wow. That sucks.

Any reason why the vet used staples instead of sutures? We don't use staples in surgery for that very reason..


----------



## JoJos_Mom (Dec 24, 2005)

I'd go with the liquid Band-Aid stuff-- I love it and use it all the time on myself! Good luck!


----------



## dolly'sgrandma (Nov 8, 2005)

She used staples because Dolly stopped breathing during surgery! Yeah, that freaked me out too. It was at the end, so they ventilated her and stapled her to finish up quickly.

This whole thing has been a bit of a nightmare because I worried and worried leading up to it, heard the no-breathing thing, and now this.

On the good side, Dolly is feeling pretty darn good, obviously. If only I COULD slow her down. Sheesh.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

When my kitty got spayed, she sat there and actually pulled out all but one of her stitches ... I was freaking out, she only had five, and had untied and pulled out four ... two the day after her surgery, and two more the next day :S But she was fine ... still, I understand your freaking out.


----------



## Clek1430 (Mar 7, 2006)

Sorry to hear that she lost her staples. As long as it looks ok she will be fine. Do you have playpen or crate to put her in?


----------



## dolly'sgrandma (Nov 8, 2005)

We just got back from a late night run to the vet's office. Her "wound" really looked "gaping", but not oozy or bleeding. Still, I had to have it checked or I couldn't sleep tonight. The vet glued it some more, said it was OK and then pretty much told us she is to either be held by us or in her crate, with her bonnet ON for the next four days. We just let her run too much (I can't explain her hyperactivity...it was unreal...like all this pentup energy). She told me Dolly probably ATE the staples when we weren't watching closely enough. MY BAD.
I feel so guilty. But Dolly is now in a shirt, in a bonnet, in a lap and will sleep in her crate.

I guess I learned enough to share with others before they spay them. These little dogs can act VERY "normal" and really mess with their stitches or staples. Just because they want to run, you can't let them. I can't wait till the next four days are over.

Sigh! But at least Dolly is OK (for now!).


----------



## Bijou (Aug 6, 2005)

dolly'sgrandma said:


> I can't explain her hyperactivity...it was unreal...like all this pentup energy.


You don't have to explain it to me! My terrier AND Bijou were exactly the same way. There were no staples to deal with and my vet left an incision about 1 cm long (not joking here!) so it was not a problem. But MAN were they ever HYPER!!!!!!!!!!!!! Bijou rested some the day OF surgery but the terrier got out of the crate and was RIPPING around the yard and never stopped to ask any question.


----------



## dolly'sgrandma (Nov 8, 2005)

Did your vet laser spay? That's amazing to have a 1 cm incision. Dolly's is about two inches and on her tummy, that's about all of it! She is 6.2 pounds and I thought she was 7 and it's all legs...so skinny.

The hyperactivity! I know my vet thought I was irresponsible, but it's one thing to hold them when they want to be held and another to try to hold them when they want to be down on the ground and zooming around.

There is going to be some serious crate time around here. Maybe they just react in an opposite way to pain killers from the usual way? It's crazy!


----------



## LuvmySkippy (Oct 11, 2005)

Oh I hear you on the hyperactive part! I don't know what it is...Skippy did the same thing after her spay. Glad to hear Dolly's on the mend! Now get some rest yourself--you deserve it! 

Leslie


----------



## Bijou (Aug 6, 2005)

No, it was regular surgery. They sutured the inside but glued the outside shut. I tried to attach pictures of her 'wound' but it said the file was too big.

My vet, and his staff, all worked for the Humane Society here. They were required to do spays on little tiny puppies and kittens every single day. The kits and pups only had to be 2 lbs for the surgery but they had to be altered before being adopted so you can just imagine how many spays they did! We have a 'high volume' HS!! They got LOTS of practice and they all do them the same way. It's truly amazing.


----------

